# Squidgy stealth prawns



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been fishing the basin (near Jervis Bay) a lot lately and have been having most success with prawn/shrimp style lures, by far (catching flatties mainly, bream also). That's to be expected given that prawns flood the basin at this time of year. So I started out with the Gulp shrimp, and have done well with it. But today I tried out the Squidgy stealth prawn and oh yeah, it outperformed the shrimp by a country mile. It looks more prawn like and I reckon the gold/silver colour (of the ones I am using) is more attractive to flatties.

Whats more, like many of the other squidgies in their new range, they are made of a much tougher plastic. Today I caught at least 15 flatties on one lure and you wouldn't believe me if you saw the condition the lure is still in. I reckon it's good for at least another 15.

Moral of the story? If you want to try and emulate a prawn with a lure, give the stealth prawn a shot. Its worked a treat for me so far and has swiftly become one of my favourite lures.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

that's good feedback.

I haven't tried any SP prawns but going on your report I should have some in the kit.   

Rod


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I started using the squidgy stealth prawns about six months ago and they quickly became one of my favourite lures. I keep a couple of different colours in my lure collection.
I think the shape allows them to sink a little slower than other plastics.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

im the same with GEOFF, i have the largest size in brown and pink (work well) and the smallest size in the black/gold/silver colour (very good for flatties on a 1.5gm suidgy jighead).


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

never tried them will give them a go on the bream


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

5th, i absolutely love these lures, have been using them since they came out. Its just a shame the jigs with the red eyes arent sold separately....i quite often buy a packet of stealth prawns just for the jig! works great in shallow water. Another thing ive been doing lately with em is cutting an extra notch in the tail section, gives it heaps more action 8)


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, i cant wait till they release the heads seperatley! (IF THEY DO!!)

ive found that the smallest stealth prawn head on a suidgy bug gives it a really slow sinking action, really good for the bream and flatties. (deadly on the bass)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've only just started using prawn lures (Gulp Shrimps) and have a packet of natural (not used yet) and a packet of the nuclear chicken colour (green/red). So far I've caught a few small bream and flatties (and had one massive run from something big). They seem a lot tougher than the Gulp Sandworms (which I rate as my number one soft plastic) but not quite as attractive to fish.

HAvent tried the squidgy stealth prawns but will do so as soon as I can get into the tackle shop..THanks for the tip.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

how is everyone fishing them??


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

cast, sink, twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, cast and repeat till strike or full retreival.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

a quick fix for the heads is to just buy the squidgy finnesse resin heads and steal the wifes red nail polish to put a dab over the standard eyes


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

though the finesse heads have a heavy guage hook that is too heavy for bass, bream fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> cast, sink, twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause, cast and repeat till strike or full retreival.


Xactly! I notice the flatties often seem to just sort of suck them in gently alot of the time, so pay close attention to the line. If you feel even the slightest resistance, give it a second and then strike... but not too hard, or it will scare the fish off if it fails to set.


----------

